# Retic Genetics Question



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

What would the offspring be from the following pairings?

Male Lavender Albino Tiger x Female Lavender Albino Tiger

Male Lavender Albino Tiger x Female Tiger Het Albino

Male Lavender Albino Tiger x Female Jampea/Madu/Kayaudi 

Many Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Right, I don't know whether Lavender Albino in retics is a separate strain to standard albino, but I do assume that it works the same way as the majority of albino traits in other species (i.e. it's recessive...)
Tiger is codominant.

The lavender albino tiger pair would be expected to produce Lavender Albinos, Lavender Albino Tigers and Lavender Albino Supertigers.

If lavender albino IS a separate strain then crossing to another albino strain would get you offspring het for lavender albino and possible het the other strain, in normal, tiger and supertiger form; if they're the same gene but different selective breeding, you'd get:
Normals het albino
Tigers het albino
Albinos
Albino Tigers
Super Tigers het albino
Albino Super Tigers

Crossing the lavender albino tiger to a dwarf-locality female (and I'd do it the other way around - male smaller, female bigger - personally, just so I wouldn't worry about the size of the eggs for the female) you'd get normals het albino and tigers het albino, which may or may not be smaller than average.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

lovely, cheers for that :2thumb:

I am unsure as regards to te different Albino Strains compatability, but will investigat : victory:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

white, lavender and purple are all phases of type 1 or clark strain albino, white being the most common, lavender a close second and purple being the rarest phase, it appears random and you cant predict what phases you are likely to have in a clutch although any of the phases can potantially produce all other phases


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheers, Ern - that's good information for me to know too


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

youre welcome, glad to help.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Matt, i don't have to narrow my search much :2thumb:


----------

